# Ο ιδιοφυής κύριος Bizarro!



## Elsa (Dec 26, 2010)

Bizarro (Dan Piraro). Καταπληκτικός σκιτσογράφος και όχι μόνο. Τον έχω λατρέψει! 
Μερικά επίκαιρα, "γιορτινά" του:


















*Γλωσσικά:*








*Ιντερνετικά:*








Α, είναι και μαχητικός βέγκαν ;)








Περισσότερα σκίτσα και εδώ: http://www.bizarroartist.org/gallery/bizarro


----------



## nickel (Dec 27, 2010)

I like. Πολύ μου άρεσε στις επιλογές σου η ματιά στις πρακτικές πλευρές της νέας καθημερινότητας:







αλλά ταυτόχρονα και ο σουρεαλισμός κάποιων άλλων γελοιογραφιών του:







Και για να ξέρουμε πόσο πιο ανεκτική είναι η δική μας κοινωνία:
http://articles.latimes.com/2005/aug/14/local/me-cartoon14
(Και πόσο λιγότερες διαφημίσεις έχουν οι ηλεφημερίδες μας.)


----------



## Elsa (Dec 27, 2010)

Χαίρομαι που σου άρεσε, και πράγματι έχει αρκετά σουρεαλιστική ματιά σε πολλά σκίτσα του! 
Παρεμπιπτόντως, και στο δικό μου και στο δικό σου ποστ, μια εικόνα δεν φαίνεται (σε IE τουλάχιστον!)


----------



## nickel (Dec 27, 2010)

Γιά κοίτα παραξενιές ο ΙΕ. Τις άγιες τούτες μέρες ας σκεφτούμε και τους προγραμματιστές των ιστοσελίδων, που είναι αναγκασμένοι να τεστάρουν κάθε σελίδα τους σε όλα τα προγράμματα πλοήγησης / περιήγησης / μπράουζερ / φυλλομετρητές / διαφυλλιστές / ιστοπλοϊκά — που είναι περισσότερα και από τις αποδόσεις ενός απλού καθημερινού όρου στην ελληνική γλώσσα. :) (Ναι, ας σκεφτούμε και τους μεταφραστές που ...)


----------



## Elsa (Dec 25, 2013)

Μερικά φρέσκα:












:laugh:


----------

